# College/Major



## Elder the Dwarf (Nov 3, 2011)

I was just wondering if/where people at the forum attended or are planning to attend college.  Also, did you choose a writing or creative major, or did you do something else?

To start things off, I'm a senior in high school and have applied to several colleges, but plan on attending UGA (the University of Georgia for those that aren't familiar with the states.)  I really have no idea what I would like to major in or pursue as my career (I love to write but I'm realistic enough to know that I'm probably not good enough to make a career out of it) but I will probably major in business, at least to start out.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Nov 3, 2011)

I went to a Vocational College majored in health care got my CENA/HHA then went to a local community college to get my RN. 
Afterwards I decided to take classes that struck my fancy which lead to a degree in Comparitive religion. 

I plan on going back after we have started our family and get my degree as as an Anesthesiologist. However that may change I may decide to go for Miswife training... I know I do not want to work in healthcare taking orders anymore. Nor do I wish to deal with large numbers of patients at a time, I prefer to give a few my full attention, rather than try to attend to 40 of them at once.


----------



## Dreamhand (Nov 3, 2011)

I got a BA in Theater/Dance and an Associates degree in Graphic Design.  I've only been paid once as an actor, but I've used that degree every day of my life (including in my writing) and I wouldn't trade it for for a Masters or PhD in any other subject. 

The Design degree has been much more useful from a "bring home the bacon" perspective, and led me to learn web design and programming (which I am thinking will be useful in this new age of digital publishing).

I have been leading a charmed life.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Nov 3, 2011)

I majored in Computer Science at UCLA. I've been working as a web programmer ever since I graduated (it pays well), and I still enjoy it, but I realized that writing speculative fiction is what I really want to do with my life.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for responding guys, it's really cool to see the paths people took.

Benjamin, UCLA seems pretty awesome.  I got a call from them the other day, but I think it is probably just too far away for me to go there (Not to mention hard to get in to).  Did you like it there?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for responding guys, it's really cool to see the paths people took.

Benjamin, UCLA seems pretty awesome.  I got a call from them the other day, but I think it is probably just too far away for me to go there (Not to mention hard to get in to).  Did you like it there?


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Nov 3, 2011)

Yep, I loved it. I'm from Los Angeles originally, so it wasn't as hard to acclimate, although I did live in the dorms.

Honestly, I think college is really more about what you make of it, rather than the school itself. I learned a lot in college, but it pales by comparison to what I've learned since. The main thing I learned in college is that I like learning when I get to choose what to learn, and I hate it when I don't.


----------



## Kaellpae (Nov 3, 2011)

I've been out of high school for 4 years now, and I'm finally going to our local State College. LCSC is supposed to be a fairly good State College (In Lewiston, Idaho). I'll be doing my Bachelors in Engineering, not sure which branch of quite yet. I want to minor in a language.

I toyed with the idea of majoring in Creative Writing, but I decided to just take as many English classes as I can. Maybe go back and take a creative writing class later. I also toyed with being a History major. I'm not a history buff, but I enjoy learning about history.


----------



## Shadoe (Nov 3, 2011)

I majored in... just about everything, I think. I remember business, accounting, physics, culinary arts, journalism... I know there were a couple others in there. I was very interested in everything and addicted to college. I attended for 13 years. Eventually got my degree in Information Technology. 

I've found that the career you follow isn't always related to the degree you get. So get something that won't bore you.

My advice to any young person is to find a degree in the nuclear power industry. The money is SO good and the field is expanding.


----------



## CharlieDay (Nov 4, 2011)

I served 6 years in the air force reserves, and used that to pay for my degree in Economics from Ohio State University.  Now I work in the trucking industry and while the degree helped me get the job, I havent done any work yet related to economics haha.

My advice...Take your time falling into your major, because you don't want to get stuck in a field you do not enjoy!


----------



## mythique890 (Nov 5, 2011)

I majored in Linguistics at Brigham Young University in Utah, though I'm originally from Ohio.  Don't let distance deter you, Elder the Dwarf!  There's a lot to be said about truly getting out there on your own.  It was hard for the first few weeks, but for the rest of those years I LOVED it!

Anyway, most of the classes I took were language or language-related.  I only took the required freshman writing class, but looking back I wish I had taken more, especially considering that Brandon Sanderson is one of the professors!!  Sigh.  Opportunity missed.  

If I could go back, though, I'd might major in Geology or Communication Disorders (for job-finding reasons) and maybe minor in Creative Writing.  To me, the thing about writing and college is you do a ton of it no matter what, and it's better to learn/gain experiences relating to other people and everything about the world in general, because then your writing will be more well-rounded.  Just IMO.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Nov 5, 2011)

My brother goes to school in Ohio which is about eight hours away which is probably as far as I would go... my parents haven't handled it too well haha.  I know I should go to somewhere that's completely new, but I like to be comfortable with my surroundings and the people around me.  I love meeting new people, but I like to have a couple people I know around me when I do (probably makes no sense).  So I would like to either go to UGA where most of my friends will hopefully end up or to my brother's school.  Both are pretty good schools, so I won't lose too much in the way of academic prestige (I hope).


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Nov 6, 2011)

Elder the Dwarf said:


> My brother goes to school in Ohio which is about eight hours away which is probably as far as I would go... my parents haven't handled it too well haha.  I know I should go to somewhere that's completely new, but I like to be comfortable with my surroundings and the people around me.  I love meeting new people, but I like to have a couple people I know around me when I do (probably makes no sense).  So I would like to either go to UGA where most of my friends will hopefully end up or to my brother's school.  Both are pretty good schools, so I won't lose too much in the way of academic prestige (I hope).



Humans are creatures of habbit dear. Nothing to be ashamed about, before cars people grew up, married, and died near the place they were born. This whole leaving the family unit stuff is really a new concept... if you consider how long we have been invading the earth. So long as you are not living in mom and dad's basement when you turn 30 I think you will be fine


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Nov 6, 2011)

Haha thanks, I don't plan on it


----------



## Thalian (Nov 9, 2011)

I have recently applied to go to university to hopefully attain a degree in Arts and Science with an English major, then hopefully down the road I can expand that into a journalism degree.


----------



## Jabrosky (Nov 11, 2011)

Majoring in Biological Anthropology at UC San Diego.


----------



## Fangz (Nov 17, 2011)

I've been retired for years, now, but my foster daughter is just getting started in her career, though she's still not sure what that will be.  She has a BA is Psych, has only 100,000 in debt and has realized her degree will never pay her a single cent.  Over 40K a year, and while it was fun, and she did do well in Latin, that money was basically down the drain.  

Get and education that will earn you a living and WATCH DEBT!!! Do not go 10,000 in debt for a job that pays 35K a year.  The math just ain't there!!!  


Tech schools are a real good buy, as are good community colleges.  I'd hate to be making that decision in this economy.... GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Nov 17, 2011)

Interesting to see the age range of so many members!

My education: Masters in Management from University of Massachusetts + Post-Grad teaching degree from University of Hong Kong. Going for principal's license, which will (eventually) mean my masters degree was not in vain.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Nov 17, 2011)

So glad this thread happened.  It's great to see the diversity of backgrounds from everybody here.


----------



## BeenCreatedToCreate (Nov 18, 2011)

I am working on my B.A in Communications with TESC (Thomas Edison State College) before moving onto Regent University for my Masters in Cinema-Television (movie production). That's the plan, at least.


----------



## Shadoe (Nov 19, 2011)

Fangz said:


> I've been retired for years, now, but my foster daughter is just getting started in her career, though she's still not sure what that will be.  She has a BA is Psych, has only 100,000 in debt and has realized her degree will never pay her a single cent.  Over 40K a year, and while it was fun, and she did do well in Latin, that money was basically down the drain.
> 
> Get and education that will earn you a living and WATCH DEBT!!! Do not go 10,000 in debt for a job that pays 35K a year.  The math just ain't there!!!
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to both agree and disagree. On the one hand, absolutely do not go into any crazy debt by getting a degree you can't use.  Tech schools and community colleges are a great way to get the first two years out of the way for a lower cost - but make ABSOLUTELY CERTAIN that their credits will transfer to a four-year college before you go to one. Some of these places get you in with the promise of an associates degree, but that is never going to get you a job. And, if the credits you paid for at that school won't transfer to a four-year accredited college, you've wasted your money. If you want a decent job you MUST have a four-year degree. In most cases, it doesn't even matter what you got your degree in, it just matters that you have a four-year degree.

One thing you might do is get a job at a large company working in some small capacity - janitor, mail room, what have you. But see if they do tuition reimbursement. THEN go to college and make them pay for it.


----------



## Cinder (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm currently attempting my A-Levels. Providing I get the right grades, I'm off to university to study Creative Writing! I'm hoping to get into Liverpool John Moores.


----------

